# My Homemade Crusher Stand



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 26, 2012)

Winter is here, work has come to a standstill, so its time to build some things. This is my stand for my crusher. The Hopper box on top I ordered online and painted and added 2 hinges to it on the back. The stand has dolly wheels also.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice, John. Does the chute extend far enough out the front to overhand a container (e.g. Brute plastic bin) to catch the crushed fruit?


----------



## Duster (Dec 26, 2012)

looks good, I like the decal on the front of the hopper


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 26, 2012)

It does. I would need to put the bucket on a small stand, that's a 7.9 gallon. A bigger bucket would be OK on its own.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Dec 26, 2012)

Very cool, how about some side pics, I just ordered one of those and was wondering what the best way to mount it was, so THANKS! WVMJ


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 27, 2012)

A side view


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Dec 27, 2012)

Are the black posts sticking up for counterweights? Thanks for the pic, WVMJ


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice job there on the stand.

Those do a pretty good job on apples and pears at crushing and chewing the fruit up. I wonder why they chaged the handle to one with 4 spokes. I find that it works better at higher speeds. When we used it with the handle it had one handle coming off the side of it that you turned. For greater production we took off the crank assembly and put a pulley on it and a 1/2 horse motor. That sped things up a lot. We still use it for occasional apple cider from apples but got a regular crusher destemmer for grapes.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes it is for a counter weight because I wanted the legs to be on the short side. I also am thinking about a small electric motor.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Dec 27, 2012)

John, what are the black posts made from or what was their original purpose or where can you get them? Thanks, WVMJ


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Dec 27, 2012)

Homedepot or a good hardware store. There in the plumbing section. The pipe are 4 inches long. I put a few 10 pound plates on them. Now it won't tip forward.


----------

